# HHV 1BR Views (4,800 pts Plat)



## GregT (Oct 15, 2010)

All, as I've posted previously, I'm very very impressed with the HGVC reservation and with system-wide availability.  This is a terrific system.

I was reading one of the reviews on HHV-Kalia and the reviewer made the comment that the 1BR 4,800 point rooms (Mountain view) have excellent views of Waikiki and towards Diamond Head, but no pictures.  It implied that the reviewer thought this was a good "value" for the HGVC points (beyond just acknowledging that getting into HHV with Club Reservations is a great value).

I've read many many threads and seen excellent photos of the property, but would appreciate any comments on the *general desirability on the views *from the 4,800 pt rooms in Kalia versus Lagoon, and then same comment of general desirability of the 6,200 pt rooms between the two properties.

I've found "view opportunities" with Marriott that I try to access (Mountain/Garden in Lahaina Villas -- 9 out of the 20 should be Ocean View rated, but were rated as M/G because Marriott expected a Hyatt timeshare -- now on hold -- to be built to block the view).     At Ko Olina, the original tower has a number of rooms on each floor that are Mountain/Garden, but have terrific ocean views.

Just curious if there were any thoughts on similar situations at HHV?   I was really surprised that even as late as last night, a 7 night stay at Kalia Tower was still available in mid-July -- no tricks to book it.  Lagoon appears to fill faster than Kalia, requiring much planning to get them.  

Thanks very much!


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 15, 2010)

Studios are better at Kalia tower, as you at least get a tiny lanai with a studio.  Studios at Lagoon tower only have a window and are undesirable, IMHO.

However 1 and 2 BR at Lagoon have large Lanai, much bigger than Kalia tower.  A Few of the 2 BR corner units even have 2 lanais.  Which are great if you can request and actually get assigned one.

GW is just too many points for what you get.  Which I think causes Kalia and Lagoon to be very booked up, as GW owners book at the other 2 properties to stretch their points out for longer stays.  

It will make HHV inventory tight for some time to come.  If they build the new timeshares towers there with standards points the situation will get a little better.  If they add both the new towers with GW point structures it will may thinks at Lagoon and Kalia worse.


----------



## Emi (Oct 15, 2010)

To answer your inquiry about views for Lagoon Tower vs Kalia Tower at 4800 pts and 6200 pts

Lagoon Tower
4800 Pts are the one bedroom units on the first 5 floors on the side facing the pool and marina and the first 5 fl in the middle section and 8th fl in the back section on the side facing the lawn and Rainbow Tower beyond. The side facing the Marina has better oceanviews but noisier overlooking the pool. On the side facing the Rainbow Tower, you have tree lines up to the 4th and 5th floor.
6200 Pts are ocean view on the upper floors

Kalia Tower 4800 pts face AlaMoana Blvd and city views.
6200 pts face the ocean. The timeshares are all on floors 12 to 18 so you get a good view. Kalia is much further back from the ocean, so you do see the Rainbow Tower and Lagoon Tower in front of you. It is a 180 degree ocean view straight on. In the Lagoon Tower, you get a side view of the ocean and best enjoyed from the balcony rather then in the room.

If you are there for Friday night, there are fireworks to be enjoyed from your balcony. I'm not sure which side of Lagoon can see the fireworks since we usually stay in Kalia.


----------



## alwysonvac (Oct 15, 2010)

GregT said:


> I've read many many threads and seen excellent photos of the property, but would appreciate any comments on the *general desirability on the views *from the 4,800 pt rooms in Kalia versus Lagoon, and then same comment of general desirability of the 6,200 pt rooms between the two properties.



JMHO....From a view perspective, Lagoon Tower wins over Kalia Tower. 
In the Lagoon tower the lower floors are the 4800 point rooms and the higher floors are the 6200 point rooms.
In the Kalia tower the 6200 point rooms face the ocean and the 4800 point rooms facing the other side of the bulding with views of the city (aka mountain view)
See this HHV thread for more details - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=95233

Here are various photos. 
From the Kalia Tower ocean view photos you can get an idea of the views from the Lagoon Tower from both sides. [NOTE: The building in full view in front on the right is the Lagoon Tower; The cutoff building to the right in the 1st photo is the Grand Wakikian)

Kalia Tower Ocean View











Kalia Tower Mountain View











Lagon Tower Ocean View


----------



## ccwu (Oct 15, 2010)

Emi said:


> To answer your inquiry about views for Lagoon Tower vs Kalia Tower at 4800 pts and 6200 pts
> 
> Lagoon Tower
> 4800 Pts are the one bedroom units on the first 5 floors on the side facing the pool and marina and the first 5 fl in the middle section and 8th fl in the back section on the side facing the lawn and Rainbow Tower beyond. The side facing the Marina has better oceanviews but noisier overlooking the pool. On the side facing the Rainbow Tower, you have tree lines up to the 4th and 5th floor.
> ...




You can see the fire work on the Marina view side.  The view to the Diamond head supposed to be better but you can not see the fire work.  The corner two bedroom is 'Premier two bedroom' takes about 11,000 points.  I booked one for my son who was going to a wedding with a bunch of his college friends.  He loved it.  It sleeps 6 (actually big enough for 8).  I booked diamond head ocean view for them since they did not have time Friday night to watch the firework.  You can request room a few days before arrival.  It is in my profile for higher floors.


----------



## alwysonvac (Oct 15, 2010)

Sandy Lovell said:


> However 1 and 2 BR at Lagoon have large Lanai, much bigger than Kalia tower.  A Few of the 2 BR corner units even have 2 lanais.  Which are great if you can request and actually get assigned one.



All corner units have two lanais. I'm assuming you meant to say that some of the two bedrooms are corner units which have 2 lanai.


----------



## alwysonvac (Oct 15, 2010)

ccwu said:


> You can see the fire work on the Marina view side.  The view to the Diamond head supposed to be better but you can not see the fire work.  The corner two bedroom is 'Premier two bedroom' takes about 11,000 points.  I booked one for my son who was going to a wedding with a bunch of his college friends.  He loved it.  It sleeps 6 (actually big enough for 8).  I booked diamond head ocean view for them since they did not have time Friday night to watch the firework.  You can request room a few days before arrival.  It is in my profile for higher floors.



The two bedroom premier oceanfront corner units are 9600 HGVC points for a week during platinum season (see the Club Member Guide). I'm assuming you must have booked a longer stay which required about 11,000 points.  

You can see the 4th of July fireworks on Magic Island from the Marina view side - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_Island_(Hawaii)
However the weekly Hilton fireworks are viewable from the Diamond Head side (see photo from my Lagoon tower balcony on the Diamond Head side).

You can find more HHV photos here - http://www.flickr.com/photos/40089311@N05/sets/


----------



## chester1122 (Oct 16, 2010)

IMHO, I don't think you really spent that much time in the units, generally they aren't quite as nice as some of the other properties except for GW. The grounds and surrounding Waikiki are where you will spend most of your time even of not out exploring the island.

I would go for the least points you can and save the points for either more nights, or more time at another locations.


----------



## GregT (Oct 16, 2010)

Phyllis, thank you for the pictures, they are really really helpful!

It sure looks like a wonderful property.......thanks again!


----------



## alwysonvac (Oct 16, 2010)

GregT said:


> Phyllis, thank you for the pictures, they are really really helpful!
> 
> It sure looks like a wonderful property.......thanks again!



You're welcome  

Greg, I just noticed my 2nd Kalia Tower Ocean View photo was taken before the Grand Waikikian was built. So you'll notice more trees in the photo near the Lagoon Tower on the marina side. 

When the Grand Wakikian was built, they added the Paradise Pool area next to the Lagoon Tower. In the 1st Kalia Tower Ocean View photo you'll notice that all of the trees are gone however this photo was taken during the construction phase.  There are still some trees on that side. Jestme has some photos - http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=89371
For example: http://home.i-zoom.net/~dfworrall/web/Waikikian/New pool 2.JPG


----------

